# What Kind Of Rhom?



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey guys,

What kind of rhom do you think this?

Thanks in advance ~


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Here are a couple more pics...

What I'm curious about is whether this is actually a rhom or compressus ~


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

A Rhom is a Rhom is a Rhom, looks to me like Brazilian.


----------

